# Canzoni



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

Bellissima...

http://www.youtube.com/v/zEt7j0XDglk&rel=1


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Gennaio 2008)

bellissima...

sei il colore che non ho
ma non catturerò...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Gennaio 2008)

Oggi ho questa canzone nella testa.....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=yrVwlxexxB8


----------



## Rebecca (25 Gennaio 2008)

Io questa
[yt]http://it.youtube.com/v/r5q0TRrprk0&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io questa
> [yt]http://it.youtube.com/v/r5q0TRrprk0&feature=related[/yt]


Bella Ritina!!!
Mi piace!

Io adoro la musica anni 80, conoscete qualche sito?


----------



## Rebecca (25 Gennaio 2008)

E questa? Anche se non vi piace il genere...ascoltatela una volta. Pura poesia.

[YT]http://it.youtube.com/v/6B4qMOznohw&feature=related[/YT]


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bellissima...
> 
> sei il colore che non ho
> ma non catturerò...


Sapevo Anna che avresti apprezzato...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> E questa? Anche se non vi piace il genere...ascoltatela una volta. Pura poesia.
> 
> [yt]http://it.youtube.com/v/6B4qMOznohw&feature=related[/yt]


grande francesco... che ricordi....


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oggi ho questa canzone nella testa.....
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=yrVwlxexxB8
























   e poi ti lamenti che... Giusyna...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e poi ti lamenti che... Giusyna...
























Ma loro mica sanno che mi piace questa canzone....


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma loro mica sanno che mi piace questa canzone....
























   Giusy... mi sa che non ce la racconti giusta


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy... mi sa che non ce la racconti giusta


No Moni, sono trasparente, giuro....


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Moni, sono trasparente, giuro....


Ma lo so eddai... scherzavo...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma lo so eddai... scherzavo...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Gennaio 2008)

Oggi sto da anni '80!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HrSN7176XI


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (25 Gennaio 2008)

*PRAISE YOU*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=4ULVQOneeZE


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Gennaio 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=4ULVQOneeZE


Vado a ballare!!!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Gennaio 2008)

*Ti propongo questa...*

...degli anni '80...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=EGikhmjTSZI


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Gennaio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...degli anni '80...
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=EGikhmjTSZI


 
revival


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Gennaio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...degli anni '80...
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=EGikhmjTSZI


Marco, è incredibile... 
La stavo ascoltando in questo momento...
Pazzesca telepatia...


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marco, è incredibile...
> La stavo ascoltando in questo momento...
> Pazzesca telepatia...


...come soleva dire mio prozio buonanima: "Dio li fa e poi li accoppia"...se già c'è questo feeling a 600-700 km. di distanza...pensa te...
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Gennaio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...come soleva dire mio prozio buonanima: "Dio li fa e poi li accoppia"...se già c'è questo feeling a 600-700 km. di distanza...pensa te...
> Air


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Gennaio 2008)

*Ha tutto un altro sapore...*

...non è degli anni '80' ed è un genere un po' particolare ma...anche questa mi garba molto e mi ricorda bei momenti...
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Gennaio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...non è degli anni '80' ed è un genere un po' particolare ma...anche questa mi garba molto e mi ricorda bei momenti...
> Air


Quale Marco?

Scusate, ma questa ve la siete dimenticata???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m12OA-BUvE


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Gennaio 2008)

*...mi mette i brividi...*

...anche questa è bella seppur un po' datata...ascoltatela bene...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=dSj_ejVhJyE


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Gennaio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...non è degli anni '80' ed è un genere un po' particolare ma...anche questa mi garba molto e mi ricorda bei momenti...
> Air


Quale? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbeh la telepatia....eh!


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quale Marco?
> 
> Scusate, ma questa ve la siete dimenticata???
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m12OA-BUvE


Che pirla che sono...ho fatto copia ma non incolla... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=drjYHcAGr3k

Air


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Gennaio 2008)

*A proposito di canzoni...*

...non ho il mulo ma è da tempo che cerco in qualche modo la canzone "Buongiorno amore" di Naena.
Ricordo che la sentivo su un CD che una mia ex acquistava tramite delle riviste settimanali...qualche rivista da donna...qualcosa di simile. Tramite motori di ricerca sono venuto in possesso del solo testo: qualcuno di voi può aiutarmi ed inviarmi qualcosa anche sulla mia mail: captaingood@libero.it
Grassssssssie!
M

innamorata di te spiga di grano da sempre tu in me / innamorata perche' innamorata e' bello si' con te / come un'emozione forte un respiro grande quando sei con me / come il vento caldo che mi spinge contro te / prendo le tue mani come nuvole / anche solo un attimo e' un miracolo da vivere / io ti seguiro' mi seguirai avanti fino a non poterne piu' / come stai buongiorno amore come stai / innamorata di te un'amarena d'amare sei per me / siamo due angeli sai due ali da non dividere perche' / come un maglione rosso che mi avvolge stretta quando non ci sei / ti sento addosso adesso perche' so che ti vorrei / prendo le tue mani come nuvole / anche solo un attimo e' un miracolo da vivere / io ti seguiro' mi seguirai avanti fino a non poterne piu' / come stai buongiorno amore come stai / io ti seguiro' mi seguirai avanti fino a non poterne piu' / come stai fuori c'e' il sole / come stai andiamo al mare / come stai buongiorno amore come stai / come stai


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

*scusate eh*

ma gli anni '80 musicalmente... beh... mah...

Va bene va bene 'sto zitta, che mica voglio rovinare l'atmosfera... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









un bacio ad entrambi!

ps c'ho l'anima rock che ci volete fare...

infatti dagli anni Settanta passo direttamente a

http://www.youtube.com/v/6QLt3diAsJY&rel=1


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Gennaio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...non ho il mulo ma è da tempo che cerco in qualche modo la canzone "Buongiorno amore" di Naena.
> Ricordo che la sentivo su un CD che una mia ex acquistava tramite delle riviste settimanali...qualche rivista da donna...qualcosa di simile. Tramite motori di ricerca sono venuto in possesso del solo testo: qualcuno di voi può aiutarmi ed inviarmi qualcosa anche sulla mia mail: captaingood@libero.it
> Grassssssssie!
> M
> ...


 
Sicuro che sia quello il titolo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Con Buongiorno amore ho trovato solo questo di Betty Curtis del 62!


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Gennaio 2008)

*Poison*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma gli anni '80 musicalmente... beh... mah...
> 
> Va bene va bene 'sto zitta, che mica voglio rovinare l'atmosfera...
> 
> ...


...che sia per te una buona giornata, iniziando con l'ascolto di questa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-1c14Z0YUTU


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Gennaio 2008)

*Grazie Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sicuro che sia quello il titolo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...in teoria si...visto che hai fatto 30, gentilmente fai 31...prova la ricerca tramite il nome della cantante: NAENA.
Grazie 1000!
M


----------



## Rebecca (26 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma gli anni '80 musicalmente... beh... mah...
> 
> Va bene va bene 'sto zitta, che mica voglio rovinare l'atmosfera...
> 
> ...


Beh, allora se c'hai l'anima rock...
[YT]http://it.youtube.com/v/tCDnXt7VEgQ[/YT]


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Gennaio 2008)

.......................................... dolce che è................

http://www.youtube.com/v/fox-ja7YDSw&rel=1


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...che sia per te una buona giornata, iniziando con l'ascolto di questa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Air, va un po' meglio oggi? Un bacino... è una bellissima giornata oggi, ancora un anticipo di primavera.


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2008)

*Grazie Rita!!!!*

Ahhhhhhhhhhh il boss, a fine giugno arriva! Anche se la mia preferita è

http://www.youtube.com/v/hK2L_0DeL3U&rel=1

un bacio


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2008)

*Per tutti e per Anna*

Soprattutto per Anna, che li ama come me... 

http://www.youtube.com/v/soQI6ZqIvE0&rel=1


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Gennaio 2008)

...... non so quante volte l'avrai sentita... ma io non mi stufo maiiiiiiiiii
è la più bella canzone d'amore italiana di tutti i tempi...

http://www.youtube.com/v/HDmB-90q4ok&rel=1






è certo un brivido averti qui con me... in volo libero...


----------



## Rebecca (26 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh il boss, a fine giugno arriva! Anche se la mia preferita è
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/hK2L_0DeL3U&rel=1
> 
> un bacio


Quando? Dove? Come?
Io stavo a San Siro, ma anche a Firenze.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Quando? Dove? Come?
> Io stavo a San Siro, ma anche a Firenze.


facevi bene a restarci... immagino dopo il tornare fra gli yeti...


----------



## Rebecca (26 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> facevi bene a restarci... immagino dopo il tornare fra gli yeti...


----------



## Rebecca (26 Gennaio 2008)

mannaggia giugno san siro e i bilgietti su ticket one sono già finiti.
se qualcuno sa come trovare un biglietto per il praro me lo faccia sapere, pleaaaassseeeeeò.


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ...... non so quante volte l'avrai sentita... ma io non mi stufo maiiiiiiiiii
> è la più bella canzone d'amore italiana di tutti i tempi...
> 
> 
> ...


 
BELLISSIMA... amooooooooooooo Godano!!!!!

A marzo cominciano i concerti, non vedo l'ora!!!!!

Anna che dire....


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> mannaggia giugno san siro e i bilgietti su ticket one sono già finiti.
> se qualcuno sa come trovare un biglietto per il praro me lo faccia sapere, pleaaaassseeeeeò.


 
Rita ti scrivo domani mp, ok? Adesso vado che siamo fuori a cena. Bacio...


----------



## Rebecca (26 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Rita ti scrivo domani mp, ok? Adesso vado che siamo fuori a cena. Bacio...


Ti mando un messaggio PVT... Così giusto per ricordartelo!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Buona cena.
Io devo decidere coa fare...


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Gennaio 2008)

Secondo me, la più bella canzone d'amore italiana è questa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IldsVLoXLk&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2008)

*Perché?*

Perché invece io la trovo irritante?
Mai vorrei che mi venisse dedicata 

	
	
		
		
	


	






*Franco Battiato* *(2005)* > *La Cura*


Ti proteggerò dalle paure delle ipocondrie, 
dai turbamenti che da oggi incontrerai per la tua via. 
Dalle ingiustizie e dagli inganni del tuo tempo, 
dai fallimenti che per tua natura normalmente attirerai. 
Ti solleverò dai dolori e dai tuoi sbalzi d'umore, 
dalle ossessioni delle tue manie. 
Supererò le correnti gravitazionali, 
lo spazio e la luce 
per non farti invecchiare. 
E guarirai da tutte le malattie, 
perché sei un essere speciale, 
ed io, avrò cura di te. 
Vagavo per i campi del Tennessee 
(come vi ero arrivato, chissà). 
Non hai fiori bianchi per me? 
Più veloci di aquile i miei sogni 
attraversano il mare. 

Ti porterò soprattutto il silenzio e la pazienza. 
Percorreremo assieme le vie che portano all'essenza. 
I profumi d'amore inebrieranno i nostri corpi, 
la bonaccia d'agosto non calmerà i nostri sensi. 
Tesserò i tuoi capelli come trame di un canto. 
Conosco le leggi del mondo, e te ne farò dono. 
Supererò le correnti gravitazionali, 
lo spazio e la luce per non farti invecchiare. 
TI salverò da ogni malinconia, 
perché sei un essere speciale ed io avrò cura di te... 
io sì, che avrò cura di te.


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Gennaio 2008)

Davvero Persa????
A me mette i brividi....


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Gennaio 2008)

*...questa è bella...*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=HHDEBV1Qw5A&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Davvero Persa????
> A me mette i brividi....


Ti proteggerò dalle paure delle *ipocondrie,* 
dai turbamenti che da oggi incontrerai per la tua via. 
Dalle ingiustizie e dagli inganni del tuo tempo, 
*dai fallimenti che per tua natura normalmente attirerai*. 
Ti solleverò dai dolori e *dai tuoi sbalzi d'umore, 
dalle ossessioni delle tue manie.* 
Supererò le correnti gravitazionali, 
lo spazio e la luce 
*per non farti invecchiare. *


*




*

*Ipocondriaco, fallito, con sbalzi d'uomore, ossessionato e maniaco ci sarà lui... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
*...e poi amore non è salvare dall'invecchiamento, ma amare l'invecchiamento!

*


----------



## Rebecca (26 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti proteggerò dalle paure delle *ipocondrie,*
> dai turbamenti che da oggi incontrerai per la tua via.
> Dalle ingiustizie e dagli inganni del tuo tempo,
> *dai fallimenti che per tua natura normalmente attirerai*.
> ...


emh...


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti proteggerò dalle paure delle *ipocondrie,*
> dai turbamenti che da oggi incontrerai per la tua via.
> Dalle ingiustizie e dagli inganni del tuo tempo,
> *dai fallimenti che per tua natura normalmente attirerai*.
> ...


Ma Persa, tutti siamo un pò ipocondriaci, abbiamo sbalzi d'umore, abbiamo delle ossessioni e delle manie!
E poi secondo me l'ultima frase non vuol dire salvare dall'invecchiamento, ma si riferisce all'invecchiamento come strada verso la morte, che per chi ama è perdita della persona amata...


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Gennaio 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GB49D6ZDZ4s&feature=related

Marco, questa è per te.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma Persa, tutti siamo un pò ipocondriaci, abbiamo sbalzi d'umore, abbiamo delle ossessioni e delle manie!
> E poi secondo me l'ultima frase non vuol dire salvare dall'invecchiamento, ma si riferisce all'invecchiamento come strada verso la morte, che per chi ama è perdita della persona amata...


Io non sono ipocondriaca, non ho ossessioni o manie e sono molto soddisfatta di me ...e poi se uno che mi ama mi vede così ...come dovrebbe vedermi uno che mi odia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Son cose che non direi mai a chi amo...


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Gennaio 2008)

*Giusy*

...grazie...


----------



## Rebecca (26 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non sono ipocondriaca, non ho ossessioni o manie e sono molto soddisfatta di me ...e poi se uno che mi ama mi vede così ...come dovrebbe vedermi uno che mi odia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PArlo in generale... Ma uno può anche essere ipocondriaco, avere ossessioni e manie e essere amato lo stesso da qualcuno che ben vede che ha tutte quelle cose...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> PArlo in generale... Ma uno può anche essere ipocondriaco, avere ossessioni e manie e essere amato lo stesso da qualcuno che ben vede che ha tutte quelle cose...


Riferim ento autobiografico al bas?


----------



## Rebecca (27 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Riferim ento autobiografico al bas?


Ma come fai a pensare una cosa simile????????


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2008)

*again*

e partiamo coi Pearl Jam...

ps La cura è una bellissima canzone, comunque...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVlJAi3Cso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> PArlo in generale... Ma uno può anche essere ipocondriaco, avere ossessioni e manie e essere amato lo stesso da qualcuno che ben vede che ha tutte quelle cose...


Infatti io ho detto che a me quella canzone irrita...
Ma indica proprio un tipo di rapporto di "cura" che mi sembra sia il contrario di un rapporto paritario...


----------



## @lex (27 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti io ho detto che a me quella canzone irrita...
> Ma indica proprio un tipo di rapporto di "cura" che mi sembra sia il contrario di un rapporto paritario...


sono d'accordo....ci si dovrebbe "curare" autarchicamente.....l'amore è altro.....


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti io ho detto che a me quella canzone irrita...
> Ma indica proprio un tipo di rapporto di "cura" che mi sembra sia il contrario di un rapporto paritario...


Nonostante tutto cio' ieri hai detto 



> *Mai vorrei che mi venisse dedicata.*


Perche'?
Penso che qui c'e' un nodo che solo tu puoi sciogliere, pensaci. 



PS io al posto tuo indagherei, mi chiederei: Perche' mi piacerebbe che qualcuno mi dedicasse questa canzone?







PPS e' molto difficile conoscersi profondamente, a volte una vita non basta.  

	
	
		
		
	


	












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP7U-RWUN1c


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti io ho detto che a me quella canzone irrita...
> Ma indica proprio un tipo di rapporto di "cura" che mi sembra sia il contrario di un rapporto paritario...


No Persa dai, il mio compagno può aver cura di me così come io posso aver cura di lui, non vedo nulla di sbagliato, anzi.... E' l'amore disinteressato....


----------



## @lex (27 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Persa dai, il mio compagno può aver cura di me così come io posso aver cura di lui, non vedo nulla di sbagliato, anzi.... E' l'amore disinteressato....


giusy, qui si parla di un altro tipo di cura.....
hai presente la differenza tra "ti amo perchè ho bisogno di te e ho bisogno di te perchè ti amo?
qual è il tipo di amore "giusto"?


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> giusy, qui si parla di un altro tipo di cura.....
> hai presente la differenza tra "ti amo perchè ho bisogno di te e ho bisogno di te perchè ti amo?
> qual è il tipo di amore "giusto"?


Alex, sicuramente il secondo caso.
Ma il senso della canzone è un altro: c'è un uomo che ama completamente, che farebbe tutto per il suo amore, anche superare il tempo....
Cosa c'è di sbagliato?


----------



## @lex (27 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Alex, sicuramente il secondo caso.
> Ma il senso della canzone è un altro: c'è un uomo che ama completamente, che farebbe tutto per il suo amore, anche superare il tempo....
> Cosa c'è di sbagliato?


nulla, ma in quello di cui parla persa si......ci sono differenti livelli nella canzone....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> nulla, ma in quello di cui parla persa si......ci sono differenti livelli nella canzone....


Qualcuno ha detto anche che si possa riferire all'amore in generale, non solo quello tra uomo e donna....


----------



## @lex (27 Gennaio 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZvJR7kXVZU

Cade la pioggia e tutto lava
cancella le mie stesse ossa
Cade la pioggia e tutto casca
e scivolo sull’acqua sporca
Si, ma a te che importa poi
rinfrescati se vuoi
questa mia stessa pioggia sporca
Dimmi a che serve restare
lontano in silenzio a guardare
la nostra passione che muore in un angolo e
non sa di noi
non sa di noi
non sa di noi
Cade la pioggia e tutto tace
lo vedi sento anch’io la pace
Cade la pioggia e questa pace
è solo acqua sporca e brace
C’è aria fredda intorno a noi
abbracciami se vuoi
questa mia stessa pioggia sporca
Dimmi a che serve restare
lontano in silenzio a guardare
la nostra passione che muore in un angolo
E dimmi a che serve sperare
se piove e non senti dolore
come questa mia pelle che muore
che cambia colore
che cambia l’odore
Tu dimmi poi che senso ha ora piangere
piangere addosso a me
che non so difendere
questa mia brutta pelle
così sporca
tanto sporca
com’è sporca
questa pioggia sporca
Si ma tu non difendermi adesso
tu non difendermi adesso
tu non difendermi
piuttosto torna a fango si ma torna
E dimmi che serve restare
lontano in silenzio a guardare
la nostra passione non muore
ma cambia colore
Tu fammi sperare
che piove e senti pure l’odore
di questa mia pelle che è bianca
e non vuole il colore
non vuole il colore
no..
no..
La mia pelle è carta bianca per il tuo racconto
scrivi tu la fine io sono pronto
non voglio stare sulla soglia della nostra vita
guardare che è finita
nuvole che passano e scaricano pioggia come sassi
e ad ogni passo noi dimentichiamo i nostri passi
la strada che noi abbiamo fatto insieme
gettando sulla pietra il nostro seme
a ucciderci a ogni notte dopo rabbia
gocce di pioggia calde sulla sabbia
amore, amore mio questa passione
passata come fame ad un leone
dopo che ha divorato la sua preda
ha abbandonato le ossa agli avvoltoi
tu non ricordi ma eravamo noi
noi due abbracciati fermi nella pioggia
mentre tutti correvano al riparo
e il nostro amore è polvere da sparo
il tuono è solo un battito di cuore
e il lampo illumina senza rumore
 *e la mia pelle è carta bianca per il tuo racconto
ma scrivi tu la fine io sono pronto *


----------



## @lex (27 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha detto anche che si possa riferire all'amore in generale, non solo quello tra uomo e donna....


ma noi di quello discutiamo...o no?


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Gennaio 2008)

Bella tesò!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (27 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oggi ho questa canzone nella testa.....
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=yrVwlxexxB8


Spettacolo la adoro...


----------



## @lex (27 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bella tesò!!!!


ti dedico anche quella della  mia firma ascoltala 

	
	
		
		
	


	










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCXwRtksM_Q







spero per te che qualcuno te la possa dedicare un giorno


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Gennaio 2008)

Grazie Alex.... lo spero anch'io...


----------



## @lex (27 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oggi ho questa canzone nella testa.....


hai sbagliato giorno a postarla....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> hai sbagliato giorno a postarla....
























Dai no!!!!! E' bella.....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Gennaio 2008)

Oggi questa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdNqA0klEIk&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2008)

*Mari'*

Ho detto Mai ...non ma...
Se qualcuno me la dedicasse ...non avrebbe capito nulla di me...

Mica pretendo che tutti/e vogliano quello che voglio io, non ho questa presunzione!
Sono intervenuta solo perché moltissime l'hanno definita una bellissima canzone d'amore, mentre io la trovo insopportabile...e questo mi sembrava singolare.


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho detto Mai ...non ma...
> Se qualcuno me la dedicasse ...non avrebbe capito nulla di me...
> 
> Mica pretendo che tutti/e vogliano quello che voglio io, non ho questa presunzione!
> Sono intervenuta solo perché moltissime l'hanno definita una bellissima canzone d'amore, mentre io la trovo insopportabile...e questo mi sembrava singolare.


 
Persa d'accordo, ma ha ragione Giusy quando dice che non si parla soltanto del rapporto di coppia. Tutte le canzoni di Battiato riportano alla filosofia di Gurdjieff, molto interessante, molto...


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho detto Mai ...non ma...
> Se qualcuno me la dedicasse ...non avrebbe capito nulla di me...
> 
> Mica pretendo che tutti/e vogliano quello che voglio io, non ho questa presunzione!
> Sono intervenuta solo perché moltissime l'hanno definita una bellissima canzone d'amore, mentre io la trovo insopportabile...e questo mi sembrava singolare.


Hai ragione ho fatto un po di confusione ... leggendo bene me ne sono resa conto, scusa.


A me, la canzone non dispiace anzi ... a volte mi piace mostrare certi miei lati fragili, personalmente non ci trovo nulla di male, e fortumatamente non sono come Bossi (quello sempre duro) ... meglio essere flessibili, ci si rompe di meno.


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2008)

*Ancora...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CajpMgNREC4


----------



## Old SarahM. (27 Gennaio 2008)

*hem ...*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5RB2BvvByUo&locale=en_GB&persist_locale=1


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Gennaio 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs5ExzpwEE4

Emozionante....


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2008)

*e chiudo per oggi...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ddi_wQteIg

Buonanotte a tutti, belli e brutti, buoni e cattivi, felici e infelici...


----------



## Old UomoDelFaro (28 Gennaio 2008)

*TRADIMENTO..*

Salve a tutti,

"aimè" mi sono appena iscritto,

mi domandavo se, invece, fosse possibile avere i titoli di qualche canzone che tratti l'argomento di questo forum. Per l'appunto il TRADIMENTO. 
Servirebbero anche a me, ora come ora.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se potete, postate.


Grazie a tutti..


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

UomoDelFaro ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> "aimè" mi sono appena iscritto,
> 
> ...


 
benvenuto, il tuo avatar è così triste ...


----------



## Rebecca (28 Gennaio 2008)

UomoDelFaro ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> "aimè" mi sono appena iscritto,
> 
> ...


Una volta ne erano uscite un po' su apposito thread.
Mi ricordo:
- Il pescatore di Bertoli
- Bocca di Rosa di De Andrè
- Buonasera dottore


----------



## Old UomoDelFaro (28 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> benvenuto, il tuo avatar è così triste ...


E' per questo che mi sono iscritto a questo forum, mi sembra di impazzire...Sto scambiando la notte con il giorno e il giorno con la notte.
Non sto vivendo praticamente più.
Per lo meno la musica non mi tradirà. Mai.


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

UomoDelFaro ha detto:


> Per lo meno la musica non mi tradirà. Mai.


Vero. Bravo! Che musica ti piace?


----------



## Old UomoDelFaro (28 Gennaio 2008)

De Andrè, De Gregori, Guccini, Celentano, Tiromancino, Otto Ohm, ma prevalentemente ascolto un pò di tutto...


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

UomoDelFaro ha detto:


> De Andrè, De Gregori, Guccini, Celentano, Tiromancino, Otto Ohm, ma prevalentemente ascolto un pò di tutto...


Bene. La musica ha accompagnato e accompagna ogni momento della mia vita.
Bella la tua firma.

Se non li conosci, io li adoro...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgaZtLcf_wE


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2008)

*RIPRENDIAMO VA, ANDIAMO AVANTI*

Insieme a te non ci sto più , guardo le nuvole lassù
Cercavo in te la tenerezza che non ho
La comprensione che non so trovare in questo mondo stupido
Quella persona non sei più , quella persona non sei tu
Finisce qua , chi se ne va che male fa!
Io trascino negli occhi dei torrenti di acqua chiara
Dove io berrò , io cerco boschi per me
E vallate col sole più caldo di te!
Insieme a te non ci sto più guardo le nuvole lassù
E quando andrò devi sorridermi se puoi
Non sarà facile , ma sai, si muore un po' per poter vivere
Arrivederci amore ciao le nubi sono già più in là
Finisce qua , chi se ne va che male fa!

E quando andrò devi sorridermi se puoi

non sarà facile ma sai si muore un po' per poter vivere !
arrivederci amore ciao ........
arrivederci amore ciao.........
arrivederci amore ciao........


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lKYpYaaBUCk&feature=related


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2008)

mi piacciono i post che parlano di musica.
Chi conosce questa canzone? io non smetterai mai di ascoltarla..E' la canzone con cui vorrei svegliarmi ogni mattina. Another Day dei Dream Theater

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUPgSOwTIAA

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> mi piacciono i post che parlano di musica.
> Chi conosce questa canzone? io non smetterai mai di ascoltarla..E' la canzone con cui vorrei svegliarmi ogni mattina. Another Day dei Dream Theater
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUPgSOwTIAA
> ...


ma l'adagio di Albinoni no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















cia' busco...


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ma l'adagio di Albinoni no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahaha..che pirla che sei!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Beh dai..questa è parecchio melodica...Lo so che è del tutto soggettivo, ma sta canzone gli è venuta fuori proprio bene .
L'Adagio di albinoni lo riserviamo per i momenti di imbarazzo intestinale  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ahahaha..che pirla che sei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

*Busco....*

come ti senti?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz4dpbk8YBs


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> come ti senti?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz4dpbk8YBs


Meglio di un'euchessina...

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2008)

Se vogliamo andare sulla classica..A me questa me fa proprio sognare..Altro che l'Albinoni

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY19itNUBME

Buscopann


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

*Torniamo al rock...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQOYCXKfpt4


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

UomoDelFaro ha detto:


> E' per questo che mi sono iscritto a questo forum, mi sembra di impazzire...Sto scambiando la notte con il giorno e il giorno con la notte.
> Non sto vivendo praticamente più.
> Per lo meno la musica non mi tradirà. Mai.


la musica non ti tradirà. anzi, ti salverà. ascoltane più che puoi, e fanne se sei musicista.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=DP0S9CeEl5w&feature=related


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdF_aFkujZE


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdF_aFkujZE


mica ammè?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













p.s. alex, corri a toglierti quell'avatar! fa venire strane voglie anche a me, che sono notoriamente frigida!!


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> mica ammè?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, figurati....a te adulo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















giammai!!!! Depp me piace, me corrisponde.....


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> giammai!!!! Depp me piace, me corrisponde.....


oh beh ,,, allora!!!


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> oh beh ,,, allora!!!


saruzza tumiturbi....ma chi sei, madame Bellussì?


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> saruzza tumiturbi....ma chi sei, madame Bellussì?


 

oui oui





















de noantri


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> oui oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'a mijore Bellussì? quella de "i Mitici" (Vanzina's movie 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  . l'hai visto?


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> 'a mijore Bellussì? quella de "i Mitici" (Vanzina's movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nooooo ... ma posso immaginare ...


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

*Sarah*

sei una belllissima sorpresa... tutta per te (eh lo so che sono maschilisti ecc.ecc. ma questa loro versione è adorabile!!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhCM88LhoW0


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sei una belllissima sorpresa... tutta per te (eh lo so che sono maschilisti ecc.ecc. ma questa loro versione è adorabile!!)


 
tu non sai quanto io ho amato e ascoltato questa canzone, proprio fatta da loro, nella mia vita! grazie cara  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sei un angelo


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> nooooo ... ma posso immaginare ...


parlava co' l'accento umbro-marchisciano..... un pò cuscì...


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

Figurati Sarah, questione di feeling...

Ti auguro ogni bene per la tua nuova vita, sei molto coraggiosa,se passi da Milano... noi siamo qui eh!!!!


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> parlava co' l'accento umbro-marchisciano..... un pò cuscì...


questa?

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=99JeOvPYcaI


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Figurati Sarah, questione di feeling...
> 
> *Ti auguro ogni bene per la tua nuova vita*, sei molto coraggiosa,se passi da Milano... noi siamo qui eh!!!!


stavo pensando alla stessa cosa per voi, siete belli.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

*sarah*

non ho il collegamento adsl per un periodo di tempo e mi sto collegando col 56k, quindi non riesco ad aprire i collegamenti youtube ma mi riferisco a questo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWnfgY5pR0A


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> non ho il collegamento adsl per un periodo di tempo e mi sto collegando col 56k, quindi non riesco ad aprire i collegamenti youtube ma mi riferisco a questo:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWnfgY5pR0A


 
uahahah ... è proprio lei ... cioè sembra la sua imitazione


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> uahahah ... è proprio lei ... cioè sembra la sua imitazione


è veramente divertente.........


----------



## Old Confù (28 Gennaio 2008)

Madòòòòòòòòòò sono troppo ignorante col PC volevo postarmi la mia preferita....la canzone, d'amore(e non)che più amo...
*HOTEL CALIFORNIA degli EAGLES nella versione LIVE...*
la adoro...e mi dispiace nn essere riuscita a postarla & condividerla con voi!!!


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Madòòòòòòòòòò sono troppo ignorante col PC volevo postarmi la mia preferita....la canzone, d'amore(e non)che più amo...
> *HOTEL CALIFORNIA degli EAGLES nella versione LIVE...*
> la adoro...e mi dispiace nn essere riuscita a postarla & condividerla con voi!!!


eccola

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPIuIwSJ41s


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

*e per finire...*

per chi lo ama come me, Iggy d'annata...

Buona notte a tutti, belli e brutti, buoni e cattivi, felici e infelici, vittime e vampiri...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4hPnZUMBwA


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

io lo amo!! buonanotte sogni d'oro.


----------



## Old Confù (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eccola
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPIuIwSJ41s


Grazie EMME, sapevo che qlc anima pia, mi avrebbe resa felice!!!
P.S. complimenti x i gusti musicali...sono belli tosti!!!


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

*Grazie ragazze!*

Gusti poco femminili...

Sarah un'altra per te, attenta anche agli specchi... un bacio, buonanotte...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1ikxpWIT7s


----------



## Old Confù (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Gusti poco femminili...
> 
> Sarah un'altra per te, attenta anche agli specchi... un bacio, buonanotte...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1ikxpWIT7s


 
e chi l'ha detto che le femmine ascoltano solo 'cose romantiche'?!?


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Gusti poco femminili...
> 
> Sarah un'altra per te, attenta anche agli specchi... un bacio, buonanotte...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1ikxpWIT7s


 
tesoro mi fai paura... ma ci conosciamo? io questa la canto ... guarda un po'.


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> tesoro mi fai paura... ma ci conosciamo? io questa la canto ... guarda un po'.


è bellissima, vero? grazie ancora mk. buonanotte!


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> è bellissima, vero? grazie ancora mk. buonanotte!


Ne ho capito il vero significato solo poco tempo fa... Lo specchio, l'immagine... era tutto così chiaro... Buonanotte a te, un bacio!


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

*Eccola*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep7uySNpUyw


E vorrei tanta serenità per tutti voi...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

resto la sola qui dentro ad amare questi suonati stupendi autentici crossover...?
uauauauauauauuuuuuuu quanto li amo..
http://www.youtube.com/v/XYKPyjH2sVQ&rel=1


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

*Per me e per tutte le BELLE DONNE, belle davvero*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRYG8rBoXW0


----------



## @lex (30 Gennaio 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHlO5nt__qM


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2008)

*Ancora Iggy*

vi assicuro che dal vivo è una forza della natura...

http://www.youtube.com/v/CPMn6bay3WY&rel=1


----------



## Old SarahM. (3 Febbraio 2008)

questa è per Me e per le vere signore del forum!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phJKojAhK-M


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> questa è per Me e per le vere signore del forum!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phJKojAhK-M


Sara una piccola nota ... dopo i 18anni legalmente si e' tutte signore, anche le zoccole


----------



## Old SarahM. (3 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sara una piccola nota ... dopo i 18anni legalmente si e' tutte signore, anche le zoccole


 
ma non mi riferivo alla zoccolaggine!!


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> ma non mi riferivo alla zoccolaggine!!


Era una battuta, non mi hai capita, o meglio non mi sono spiegata ... comunque scherzavo, chiaro no?


----------



## Old SarahM. (3 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> questa è per Me e per le vere signore del forum!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phJKojAhK-M


che splendida la lori qui ... ho una rabbia per il fatto che non abbia saputo reagire alle cose della vita


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> che splendida la lori qui ... ho una rabbia per il fatto che non abbia saputo reagire alle cose della vita


...quella che è morta è sua sorella...la mitica "Mimì"...
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=doiwVoV4-hY
Air


----------



## Old SarahM. (3 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...quella che è morta è sua sorella...la mitica "Mimì"...
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=doiwVoV4-hY
> Air


 
no, mia è troppo melensa per me ... loredana è più giusta ... hai sentito del suo presunto e recente tentativo di suicidio?? in realtà 'voleva solo dormire in pace in albergo' ha detto  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   mitica!!


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> no, mia è troppo melensa per me ... loredana è più giusta ... hai sentito del suo presunto e recente tentativo di suicidio?? in realtà 'voleva solo dormire in pace in albergo' ha detto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...no, Sarah, non ne ero al corrente...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> vi assicuro che dal vivo è una forza della natura...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/CPMn6bay3WY&rel=1


Verissimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Lo vidi a Cagliari qualche anno fa... strepitoso...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2008)

*E loro?*

Joe Strummer the best Londoner ever!!!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=FiVvA9YQpiI


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2008)

E pure questa

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=16u0wwCfoJ4&feature=related

Aggiungo che loro furono una delle poche band sincere del periodo... e si sciolsero nonostante la casa discografica offri' loro fior di quattrini... mai visti... pero' vidi Joe Strummer and the Mescaleros a Bologna... lui e' un mito e pure un angelo...


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

*Lui è cambiato*

adesso è mistico, ma è adorabile lo stesso... Mi aveva augurato mesi fa di realizzare i miei progetti più cari, è stato preveggente...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M702l-fQSDY


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Li avete citati...*

Curre curre guagliò non la trovo, mannaggia...

comunque


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDgaQp5B4hA


----------



## Old Confù (9 Febbraio 2008)

*X Mk*

Emme...
ieri sera avevo in mente, non so perchè dopo un bel pò dall'apertura di stò post,
la prima canzone che hai messo...Bianca degli Aftrehours...
e così l'ho scericata ieri sera, grazie per avermela fatta scoprire...è davvero bella!!!
baci


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Emme...
> ieri sera avevo in mente, non so perchè dopo un bel pò dall'apertura di stò post,
> la prima canzone che hai messo...Bianca degli Aftrehours...
> e così l'ho scericata ieri sera, grazie per avermela fatta scoprire...è davvero bella!!!
> baci


 
Li ho visti in concerto un sacco di volte, mi sono sempre piaciuti molto. E "Bianca" è una delle loro canzoni più belle, te ne posto un'altra, sempre loro. Un bacio.

http://www.youtube.com/v/curus9CZxag&rel=1


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2008)

*Dimenticavo Piero*

il grande Piero, quando non era solo...

http://www.youtube.com/v/mmJplT2Bqig&rel=1


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> il grande Piero, quando non era solo...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/mmJplT2Bqig&rel=1


A me piace questa:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6tShPYT7kAk


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A me piace questa:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6tShPYT7kAk


A me piace Piero, sempre e comunque. Beh Piero di qualche anno fa... oramai è vecchietto e parecchio rovinato, non solo musicalmente...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A me piace Piero, sempre e comunque. Beh Piero di qualche anno fa... oramai è vecchietto e parecchio rovinato, non solo musicalmente...


Nel video di "El diablo" è molto molto affascinante.....


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Nel video di "El diablo" è molto molto affascinante.....


 
Eh Giusy vederlo dal vivo... non mi ci far pensare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















ps però ripeto, adesso è troppo vecchio e c'ha la panza...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh Giusy vederlo dal vivo... non mi ci far pensare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Immagino....  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Però Liga di più....


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Immagino....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooooooooooo Liga mi piace musicalmente, anche se non tutta la sua produzione.
Pelù si è perso per strada come musicista, ma credo abbia altri problemi...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Mk, conosci questa radio?
www.virginradioitaly.it

Trasmette per lo più rock.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mk, conosci questa radio?
> www.virginradioitaly.it
> 
> Trasmette per lo più rock.


Non la conoscevo, provo a sintonizzarmi, grazie! Ascolto soprattutto Lifegate...

E lui ti piace?

http://www.youtube.com/v/T_dnWWnKCTk&rel=1


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non la conoscevo, provo a sintonizzarmi, grazie! Ascolto soprattutto Lifegate...
> 
> E lui ti piace?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/T_dnWWnKCTk&rel=1


 
Ora ci sono i Roxette, mitici!

Lenny è BONO, ma mi piacciono solo alcune canzoni, non tutte....


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lenny è BONO, ma mi piacciono solo alcune canzoni, non tutte....


 
Concordo. Molto sexy il ragazzo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A me piace Piero, sempre e comunque. Beh Piero di qualche anno fa... oramai è vecchietto e parecchio rovinato, non solo musicalmente...





giusy79 ha detto:


> Nel video di "El diablo" è molto molto affascinante.....





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh Giusy vederlo dal vivo... non mi ci far pensare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come sono i gusti eh?!
Per me è uno degli uomini più inguardabili insieme a Jack Nicolson


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come sono i gusti eh?!
> Per me è uno degli uomini più inguardabili insieme a Jack Nicolson
























   io trovo molto sexy pure lui...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> io trovo molto sexy pure lui...


Anche secondo me Jack Nicholson è affascinante....
Mah....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> io trovo molto sexy pure lui...


Dammi gli indirizzi di quelli che non ti piacciono  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Anzi no ...fammi degli esempi (Maurizio Costanzo no, è troppo facile  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dammi gli indirizzi di quelli che non ti piacciono
> 
> 
> 
> ...











































Alors...

Clooney, Cruise, Redford, Pitt ad esempio non mi piacciono (poi sono oggettivamente belli eh)... mi spiace non ho gli indirizzi però...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Alors...
> 
> Clooney, Cruise, Redford, Pitt ad esempio non mi piacciono (poi sono oggettivamente belli eh)... mi spiace non ho gli indirizzi però...








  dammi gli indirizzi di quelli che conosci e non ti piacciono


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> dammi gli indirizzi di quelli che conosci e non ti piacciono


 

Ci penso e ti mando mp... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Però mi devi dare qualche dettaglio, età caratteristiche fisiche segni particolari...

Poi guardo in agenda...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ci penso e ti mando mp...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi basta che siano come quelli che hai citato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...tra i 50 (se non di formalizzano loro ...io non lo faccio) e i 60 o poco più (che stiano in piedi però  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi basta che siano come quelli che hai citato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh tra i 50 e i 60 l'è dura... poi li vuoi pure che stiano in piedi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









va beh ci penso che la notte porta consiglio...

Ma avventura o principe azzurro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eh tra i 50 e i 60 l'è dura... poi li vuoi pure che stiano in piedi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh ...i principi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























  dove sono?


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh ...i principi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non esistono.

Per voi:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=deXeztCkDpo


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2008)

tanto per non dimenticare i dire straits e la chitarra di mark...
romeo and juliet.

http://www.youtube.com/v/BMjrp6qm-iI&rel=1


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Febbraio 2008)

Si, sono due canzoni legate ad un bel ricordo.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=IATB7GT3UR4

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2NQeSIkw3X0


----------



## Old Alex70 (12 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, sono due canzoni legate ad un bel ricordo.
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=IATB7GT3UR4
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2NQeSIkw3X0




























grazie giusy!!! 
"losing my religion" mi ricorda l'estate più bella e più adrenalinica della mia vita


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> grazie giusy!!!
> "losing my religion" mi ricorda l'estate più bella e più adrenalinica della mia vita


Queste canzoni mi piacciono troppissimo!!!!!


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

*Rock leggero*

però mi ispirava...



































http://www.youtube.com/v/n4Xjs-Bd-og&rel=1


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

*Riprendiamo...*

Anche se la mia amica Sarah non c'è più...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.youtube.com/v/gv45-fP-e4Y&rel=1


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anche se la mia amica Sarah non c'è più...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è che ci vuole molto a individuare i tuoi gusti musicali ...basta sapere l'età ...poi se una è coetanea...


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che ci vuole molto a individuare i tuoi gusti musicali ...basta sapere l'età ...poi se una è coetanea...


o se sa bene quali siano i tuoi gusti musicali... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















il paese è piccolo, la gente mormora...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> o se sa bene quali siano i tuoi gusti musicali...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

